# Need Help - 1989 Johnson 70 hp VRO



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey guys just thought I would try the forum to see if anyone has any idea's. I have a 1989 Johnson 70 hp VRO. Cold Starts greats and runs Great. But then when I get out to my fishing spot to fish I shut it off and start the 8 horse kicker. After a an hour or two I go to start the the 70 and it cranks and cranks but it won't turn over. Very strange. This has happened several times. Never had a problem with the intial start at the dock but always after it runs for a while and then sits for an hour or two before I start it again. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Do you mean you can hear the starter spinning but it isn't turning the fly wheel? I've had mine do that a couple times if that is what you are refering to. Mine is a 60 hp Rude though. But the starter shaft got a little gummed up on top. Once I cleaned it, the arm was allowed to pop up and mesh with the fly wheel. Not sure if that helps or not but maybe.


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

Sixshooter said:


> Do you mean you can hear the starter spinning but it isn't turning the fly wheel? I've had mine do that a couple times if that is what you are refering to. Mine is a 60 hp Rude though. But the starter shaft got a little gummed up on top. Once I cleaned it, the arm was allowed to pop up and mesh with the fly wheel. Not sure if that helps or not but maybe.


No the fly wheel turns it just won't start..........


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Is the motor losing it's prime in those two hours?


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

OK what Esox just said? And 
Do you hear her trying to fire at all?
When this happens can you tell if you have spark? 
Do you use the primmer/choke when she doesnt start?
Also please tell me about your cold start up? Is the boat docked or do you trailer it in? is your fuel tank hooked up when you get in the boat? And do you prime it with the ball?
After you start her do you let her idle? or do you take off right away?
Basically I am just looking for things that may be different from when you cold start to when you try to come home, my be a clue?


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

TONGA said:


> OK what Esox just said? And
> Do you hear her trying to fire at all?
> When this happens can you tell if you have spark?
> Do you use the primmer/choke when she doesnt start?
> ...


Tonga, 
Let me try to answer your questions. Thanks 

It doesn't appear to even try to fire at all. The flywheel spins but it won't even try to start
Yes I do use the choke lever when it doesn't start. This doesn't seem to help.
On the cold start, I trailer the boat always. The fuel is always hooked up. I always prime it with the ball from a cold start. As I stated in the original thread, the cold start is never a problem. That is why it is strange.
At the dock when it starts I usually let it warm up but only for a minute or two.
The one thing I have noticed recently is that when I pump the ball it doesn't always get hard. But again, on the cold start at the dock this doesn't seem to matter. Anyway that is about the whole story.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Like dose it seem to be drowning in so much fuel it wont fire? Just on a long shot, you didnt by chance flip a small red lever under the hood did you?


----------



## Mich (May 16, 2010)

Buck Rogers said:


> Tonga,
> 
> Let me try to answer your questions. Thanks
> 
> ...


Some Reason. Im guessing your float in your carb.It may be weak.Once you bounce it around on the water.It may be flooding out big time.Do you see gas in the water alot ? Or smell it alot ? After you run it out to fish ? You know sometimes floats do take water in them )) Mich


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Let me explain a little, you have a VRO and if you happen to flip that small red lever it will let fuel flow through the primer lines(small hoses top of carbs) so much so that it can drown a motor so bad that it seems to not have spark,, also your ball will not get real hard.
Of course there is the possibility that you have a stator or switchbox acting up until it gets stone cold again and begins working, then it gets warm and acts up again. So it is also important to check for spark when she wont start.


----------



## Mich (May 16, 2010)

Mich said:


> Some Reason. Im guessing your float in your carb.It may be weak.Once you bounce it around on the water.It may be flooding out big time.Do you see gas in the water alot ? Or smell it alot ? After you run it out to fish ? You know sometimes floats do take water in them )) Mich


 Meant to say gas in the floats.This just happen to a friend of mine a week ago.Samething your explaining.I took apart his carb and found that.New float was 7 bucks.Easy fix.Just an idea to look into.But i would bet your getting flooded out somehow.Tonga has a good point as well.Good Luck, Mich


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

TONGA said:


> Let me explain a little, you have a VRO and if you happen to flip that small red lever it will let fuel flow through the primer lines(small hoses top of carbs) so much so that it can drown a motor so bad that it seems to not have spark,, also your ball will not get real hard.
> Of course there is the possibility that you have a stator or switchbox acting up until it gets stone cold again and begins working, then it gets warm and acts up again. So it is also important to check for spark when she wont start.


I checked the red lever and it is in the correct run position. I am not sure if it is flooding out because I can't smell any gas at all. However the ball will not get hard at all. Today I couldn't get it started at all, not even from a cold start. Same symptoms where it cranks and won't start. I am going to pull the floor and check the gas line to the tank to make sure it is getting gas. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Sucking air from some place, most likely, don't forget under the cowling as well.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Have you checked for spark?


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, after trying all the suggestions and checking out everything that I know (which isn't much) I still couldn't get it going. I took it into the shop and it turned out to be a bad primer solenoid in the motor. Thanks again for all the help.


----------

